# Ladies and Gentlemen: Mr. Conway Twitty.. And Hank :)



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

So.. After the unfortionate loss of my Texas boys... I guess my dad and stepmother felt bad.. That, plus me being stuck at their house with none of my babies, and starting to feel homesick.. They showed up with these guys... Whom I have named Conway and Hank.. 












Mr. Conway Twitty!










Mr. Hank Williams is a bit harder to snap a picture of so far.. He's a little shy.. But we'll get him over that


----------



## bubbagumpimogen (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww, love it when parents buy you surprise rats, best rats ever  One time when my other rats had died, a couple of months after at Christmas, my mum called me down into the kitchen and she had 2 boy ratties in a box for me


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

They look so great together. Conway is very handsome. I hope Hank gets over his shyness soon.

Now you have to get them little guitars to play! LOL


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

BigBen I definitely agree on the instruments, it would make one adorable picture at least. I just love meeting everyone's new little ones on the forum, thank you for sharing your Southern gentlemen


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

I finally snapped some new pictures of the babies...

So heres Hank!










































And Conway!


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Conway and Hank are just so cute I've gone a little picture crazy lately...
These were particularly adorable, so I thought I'd share yet again :3


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

And heres even more cuteness that is Conway and Hank :3



















Sweet sleeping Hank :3


----------



## Bokaholic (Jan 4, 2012)

D'awwwww, HANK! *grabby motions* What a ham. When I opened this thread and saw the two, I went 'I sure hope the hooded one is the one named Hank!'. LOL HE JUST -LOOKS- LIKE A HANK! I love them. They are darling.


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Heres one more cute picture of Hank I snapped :3


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey, do us all a favor and post a thud warning before you put up pics like those!  The pics of the two of them sleeping on top of each other are priceless. You have yourself some lovely boys. I can't decide which is cuter!


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

BigBen said:


> Hey, do us all a favor and post a thud warning before you put up pics like those!  The pics of the two of them sleeping on top of each other are priceless. You have yourself some lovely boys. I can't decide which is cuter!


Haha I'll keep that in mind. And thank you :3


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Awesome. That is all.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

BigBen said:


> Now you have to get them little guitars to play! LOL


That was just what I was thinking.  
What a great suprize gift. How nice and how cute.


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Sooo.. My dad bought these all natural frozen fruit bars.. And I decided to see what'd happen if I tried to share


----------

